# Ghost town of Bayhorse, Idaho



## robgough87 (May 27, 2009)

﻿Bayhorse, located in Custer County Idaho, was founded in the early 1870's when a rich deposit of silver was discovered. With the decrease in silver found and lower prices for it the mine was shut down in 1915. The mine and township were abandoned soon after. It is located on private property but can be easily viewed off the nearby road. In addition, just passed the town, less than a 1/4 mile, you are able to see the charcoal kilns used by the mine.


----------



## Alir147 (May 27, 2009)

absolutely stunning pics there man. welldone


----------



## the_historian (May 27, 2009)

Brilliant pics! 

Is this an old 1950s tv?


robgough87 said:


>


----------



## Foxylady (May 27, 2009)

What a fabulous find! Love Ghost Towns. 
Especially like the green-painted panelling.
Nice find and pics, Rob.


----------



## muller (Jun 14, 2009)

Brave man! Have you never seen the movie The Hills Have Eyes??????


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow nice one Rob. I was expectig to see John Wayne walk out from behind a house.


----------



## VforVendetta (Jun 21, 2009)

remember the ghost town in under siege 2? Dark Territory that place looks similar....


----------

